# Suche: ICONS & BUTTONS  für Visu



## j_poool (7 Oktober 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen!!!

Wollte nachfragen ob jemand Icons und buttons (Bilder in bmp, jpg, ... Format) im Bereich HVAC hat. Um mich besser auszudrücken bräuchte ich kleine Zeichnungen wie z.B. Thermometer, Sonne, Mond, Uhr u.s.w. für meine Visualisierungen im Bereich Heizung. Hat da jemand eine Ahnung wo ich so was finden kann? Habe im Web nachgeschaut da kann ich leider nichts für meine Anwendungen finden. Kann sein dass jemand schon eine Bibliothek von dieses Kram auf sein PC hat und viellecht diese hergeben kann.

Danke


----------



## Manfred Stangl (7 Oktober 2010)

*Icons für Schlauchextruder*

Hallozusammen!

Ich suche das Gleiche wie der TE, aber für Schlauchextruder und Aufspuler. Kann mir jmd Tipps geben wo man sowas finden kann
Danke!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht könnte mann ja hier eine Art Symbol Tauschbörse einrichten?


----------



## Markus (7 Oktober 2010)

kostenpflichtig, aber fairer preis:
http://www.visiwin.de/visiwinnet/Symbols/visiwinnet-symbolbibliothek.asp


----------



## j_poool (7 Oktober 2010)

Visiwin, schaut gut aus! Hast du da shon was gekauft? Ist da schon die Software zu ändern und exportieren der Bilder enthalten?
Die bieten auch Visualisierungsoftware an. Hast du schon erfahrungen damit (Preise...?)? Ist TwinCat kompatiebel (Variablenverknüpfung...)


----------



## j_poool (8 Oktober 2010)

Hallo!!! Habe mir die VisiWinNET Bibliothek heruntergeladen(3000 Symbole)......
Ich dachte die haben etwas besseres zu bieten....


----------

